# ipod ne marche plus dans la voiture



## xavier92 (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon ipod n'est plus reconnu dans ma voiture (une 308) depuis une semaine. (il marchait bien avant)
Pour info je le branche sur un port USB via un cable.
J'ai essaye de lire un fichier MP3 situé sur une clé USB et la lecture se fait sans problème.
Le pb est donc localisé sur l'ipod..
Y a t il une fonction USB que j'aurais désactivé sur l'ipod?
c'est un modèle de 2006.
merci pour vos conseils


----------

